

535M hours lost a day, selfdriving cars can stop that and Google can monetize it - alexcasalboni
https://medium.com/@JamesBellefeuille/535-752-000-hours-lost-to-driving-a-day-self-driving-cars-would-stop-that-google-can-monetize-it-62c207b73826

======
lscore720
I love this stuff - thanks for sharing. I've driven under 200 miles in the
last 3 years, it's great.

